# I have a new doe in my heard.



## Tammy Katz (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a new doe in my heard. She is smelling the urine of other other does like my Buck. Right down to the curling upper lip. First, Why? And second, is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hormonal. Possibly a goat who wants to be in charge. Normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, hormones, LOL


----------

